
Into the Big Surreal: 36 Hours in California’s Isolated, Lonely Island - kawera
https://ww2.kqed.org/news/2017/06/02/into-the-big-surreal-36-hours-in-californias-isolated-lonely-island/
======
gumby
Perhaps we shouldn't keep fixing highway 1. It was built as a WPA project in
the 30s. I think it's beautiful, but it's fragile and expensive. It might be
better to build some perpendicular connections to 101 instead.

------
b_emery
If there was ever a time to bike Hwy 1, the time is now. Few cars and
certainly no RVs.

~~~
mixmastamyk
Can ya get through?

~~~
danbrekke
Here's a very reliable (and often entertaining) source on road closures in the
area: [https://bigsurkate.blog/](https://bigsurkate.blog/)

------
emmelaich
I travelled in the USA recently and attempted to drive to SF from LA along the
coast.

It seemed very odd to me that this road closure (rock fall) was not signposted
well ahead. Google map directions didn't mention it either.

